
The Turbo-Encabulator in Industry (1944) - PascLeRasc
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?reload=true&arnumber=5328648
======
HCIdivision17
Rockwell Automation did some work to modernize this with the ironically named
retro-encabulator [0]. It follows the same principles, but uses the off-the-
shelf parts we've come to appreciate from RA affiliates. GE was the main
supplier of this updated version [1], and reviews show that its performance
was excellent in the field.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w)

[1] [http://www.rfcafe.com/miscellany/humor/ge-turbo-
encabulator....](http://www.rfcafe.com/miscellany/humor/ge-turbo-
encabulator.pdf)

EDIT: There's quite a lot of controversy convering this area of reseach in the
following decades. A more technical overview [2] on the turbo-encabulator's
operations is discussed in an article covering Chrysler's tulmultuous efforts
to apply it to their automotive line. The short of it is that despite being an
impressive leap forward in technology, if mass produced it would generate
dangerous quantities of DHMO [3]. It just goes to show how a small unexpected
side effect can derail even well researched technical solutions.

[2] [http://www.curbsideclassic.com/automotive-
histories/automoti...](http://www.curbsideclassic.com/automotive-
histories/automotive-history-chryslers-failed-turboencabulator-hybrid-program-
patriot-games/)

[3] [http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html](http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html)

~~~
frogpelt
Sidenote: That narrator got a job at Lowe's. And it makes it hard for me to
take him seriously.

[http://www.lowes.com/projects/other-areas/pressure-wash-
your...](http://www.lowes.com/projects/other-areas/pressure-wash-your-home-
exterior/project)

~~~
HCIdivision17
I think it's clear that his career as spokesman for the retro-encabulator was
limited. Rockwell really dropped the ball on that project, and we can see many
on the team fell a bit further than hoped.

------
gecko
Quite awhile ago, not too long after Kickstarter became a thing, I really
wanted to do a modern, professional, warm, heartfelt video proposing a cloud-
connected turboencabulator. I was going to post it to Kickstarter to see if I
could raise money; if I did, I thought it'd show how little most people
understood about how Kickstarter worked.

Then that fellow raised a half million dollars to make a sandwich, and I kind
of felt like my point had been made for me already.

~~~
visakanv
> if I did, I thought it'd show how little most people understood about how
> Kickstarter worked.

Hm. What do most people misunderstand about Kickstarter?

------
dammitcoetzee
I can't wait till we can 3d print materials with compatible electro-grammetric
properties to allumite. With brass fill, carbon fill, and magneto polymer fill
petg and abs, we're getting closer to full ionic encapsulation which will let
us make an equivalent device. Though, our rotational flex won't be as
balanced. For now, however, differential girdle springs will still have to be
purchased off the shelf.

------
zyxley
If you're talking about encabulators, it's hard to go wrong with the Rockwell
retro-encabulator line. I know newer retro-proto-turbo-encabulators have
flashier features, but newer isn't always better when you're dealing with
grammeter interfaces.

~~~
Aloha
I need an app enabled one though, programming it thru the existing PLC
interface or worse, manual adjustments is so time consuming.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Talk to your Rockwell rep. If a worse way exists, they'll find it for you.

~~~
Aloha
We just upgraded from the installing a config from paper-tape system, at least
now I can use a serial port.

------
1812Overture
Can someone smarter than me explain how they're getting the dingle arm to
reduce sinusoidal depleneration without it increasing the magneto-reluctance
of the rotor-slip stream?

~~~
Aloha
We just went thru this upgrade process at work - it has something to do with
live sockets and the sinusoidal flux of the reverse osmogrfier, and modulating
the skor motion accordingly - Rockwell had sent out a great white paper on
this, perhaps you should request it from your rep.

------
theoh
Some folks really get into optimizing their encabulators:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/](https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/)

------
meatsock
encabulation is a great topic of study with many interesting video demos

turbo encabulator v1
[https://youtu.be/Ac7G7xOG2Ag](https://youtu.be/Ac7G7xOG2Ag) rockwell turbo
encabulator [https://youtu.be/2fjcJp_Nwvk](https://youtu.be/2fjcJp_Nwvk)
rockwell retro encabulator
[https://youtu.be/pbsmHnsjJZk](https://youtu.be/pbsmHnsjJZk) chrysler turbo
encabulator [https://youtu.be/UyRllRWfLJE](https://youtu.be/UyRllRWfLJE)
chrysler turbo encabulator diagnosis and service
[https://youtu.be/pbsmHnsjJZk](https://youtu.be/pbsmHnsjJZk) fort worth
vintage flying museum specific service notes
[https://youtu.be/bOV0v1Uq5CY](https://youtu.be/bOV0v1Uq5CY)

~~~
jonah
I think Bud Haggert's narration in the v1 "original" is still the best. Be
sure to read the video description on it too.

~~~
meatsock
good advice, fascinatingly it turns out the whole thing was part of the
development of the IFB, the earpiece in common use on every tv news show: The
turboencabulator skit was originally intended to demonstrate the usefulness of
earpiece radios as a replacement for cue cards when actors are delivering
lines for a video. Bud Haggart wanted to show that you could use the earpiece
effectively even when the lines get ridiculously difficult to follow, so he
used the turboencabulator as a subject because it'd been a running gag in the
engineering community ever since its first technical description was published
by John Hellins Quick in 1944.

------
pekk
I would like to see category theory applied in this area, for a more rigorous
model of turbo-encabulation in the abstract (independent of hardware
limitations).

------
ctstover
My startup is a leader in cloud based turbo-encabulation.

------
zemo
etsy has done some work in this area, too.

[https://vimeo.com/63087035](https://vimeo.com/63087035)

